# Removing Pd from a silver cell



## 4metals (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone used a method called the "Red Salt Method" to remove Palladium from a silver cell electrolyte?


----------



## Oz (Jun 9, 2009)

I have never heard of it. When I have to remove Pd from a silver cell solution I actually remove the silver with HCl or salt then proceed with the Pd recovery, rendering the solution unfit for further silver refining. I would enjoy hearing more.


----------

